

Ask HN: What do you think about this startup idea? - maldinii

We are looking to launch a website for families/singles with kids so for example 2 families could go both in a vacation, kids will have fun together and they will share responsabilities, at the same time, they could just go out in the city , will be a bit like couchsurfing but will be limited to families/single with kids .<p>If you are interested in helping us , will be great if you can complete this survey : https://docs.google.com/forms/d/14jgxdW-7UtGFnoIzKNI8HPVBXZ-SsJzuaRAxmysRrMQ/
======
zachlatta
It sounds like an interesting idea. Its outcome really depends on the
implementation. I imagine the most difficult challenge will be to get families
to trust the service enough to use it.

~~~
maldinii
Thank you for your comment, we are thinking to associate us with some trusted
brands and add also : credit card verification ( small donation ) + postal
address verification , if you want to be trusted .

